# Pigeons In San Jose CA Need A Home



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I was just contacted about 11 mixed breed pigeons in the San Jose CA area that need to be found homes. If you can adopt or assist in finding them homes, please let me know.

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## RussianRoller (Mar 19, 2007)

*Crossbreeds*

*I am interested in your Crossbreeds. [email protected]*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I never got any further information about the birds so don't know if they are still available or not. I'll try to find out.

Terry


----------

